# learn something new everyday



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

iv always known the theories of how to get a crestie to open their mouths to check the calcium pouches but never been able to do any of them.
well, after seeing my vet try doing it to lilly last night, i though id try & see if i could do it. and it worked! it wasn't a continous wide open mouth like i thought, more like opening its mouth to bite my finger, lol, but i got a pretty good quick glimpse of the calcium pouches (which were large & white).
:2thumb:


----------

